# Recommendation books on flour, dough and the science behind it ?



## ipea (Nov 19, 2015)

hi everybody

Can anyone recommend books on the use of different type of flour, starch 
The effect of temp of water 
The use of yeast 
Knee or no knee
Different type of dough
Bleach or not bleach 
Pasta
Etc etc.. 


I would like to have a better understanding on the topic
Any recommendations would be great


----------

